# Used Speaker Purchase Advice



## bigbass24 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a friend selling his Bose Acoustimass 15 Series II. And a Harman Kardon DRP1001. Everything is good and working condition. He wants $200 for the bose and 20 bucks for the HK. Is this a good deal? I know the receiver is garbage so i will probably get a new one. (Any suggestions? - bang for my buck). And from what I see and read most of you do not approve of bose. But I'm not an audiophile and I think it will work. I just bought a 55in samsung 4k TV and I don't want to go overboard on a brand new audio setup. 
I just want to know if $200 for the bose is a good deal for the price. THANK YOU!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Even if the receiver is junk, how can you go wrong for only 20 bucks? It might be a good stop-gap until you can purchase something more appropriate. The speakers are another matter though...

That Bose setup is likely to be 8-10 years old, and if so it's really not worth $200. A 'lifestyle' system like that is only good for a very small portion of the HT public, which is why you don't see them spoken about favorably. Add to that the age - which puts it at the end of its useful life - and it's probably better you pass on that one.


----------



## MikeTron250LM (Apr 26, 2017)

Hard pass.


----------

